# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  مشروع قانون القضاء الموحد المصرى

## مستشار عصام رميح

مشروع قانون القضاء الموحد المصرى تعددت الهيئات القضائية فى مصر بشكل تجاوز المتصور عقلا و منطقا و اصبح من الصعب احصائها على المواطن العادى و المتخصص فى القانون ايضا حيث يوجد الهيئات القضائية الاتية 1ـ هيئة مجلس الدولة 2 ـ السلطة القضائية تتولاها المحاكم على اختلاف انواعها و درجاتها المحاكم الجزئية المحاكم الابتدائية محاكم الاستئناف محكمة النقض محكمة الاسرة المحاكم الاقتصادية النيابة العامة . 3ـ هيئة قضايا الدولة 4 ـ هيئة النيابة الادارية 5 ـ هيئة المحكمة الدستورية العليا 6ـ اللجنة القضائية بالقوات المسلحة اصبحت هيئة قضائية حاليا... و التى لها نقض مستقل ايضا 7 ـ بالاضافة الى ان هناك بعض الجهات قد طالبت باضفاء الصفة القضائية عليها مثل المحضرين .. الخبراء.... ........... الخ و هناك مساؤى كثيرة لهذ التعدد على النحو التالى 1ـ ترتب علي هذا الامر التخبط و التنازع فى اشياء كثيرة مثل التنازع فى الاختصاص الحاصل بين القضاء العادى و القضاء الادارى فى مسائل عديدة فتارة تفصل المحاكم المدنية و تارة تقضى بعدم الاختصاص الولائى و يحدث ذلك ايضا عن ذات القضايا امام محاكم مجلس الدولة............!
2 ـ الازدواجية فى العمل مثل هيئة قضايا الدولة و النيابة الادارية و مجلس الدولة على النحو التالى.......... مجلس الدولة يقوم بالافتاء لجهات الادارة و تقديم المشورة و اعتماد العقود و المناقصات و الندب بشكل واسع لاعضاء مجلس الدولة لدى جهات الادارة بالرغم من ان كل ذلك حق منفرد لهيئة قضايا الدولة بلا منازع باعتبار ان ذلك هو دورها القانونى و تسهيلا لعملها فى ذات الوقت.......... النيابة الادارية تقوم بالتحقيق الادارى مع موظفى جهة الادارة و الادعاء فى الدعوى التاديبية و هيئة قضايا الدولة تقوم بالدفاع عن المال العام من خلال تمثلها للدولة امام القضاء و فى ذات الوقت تقوم الشئون القانونية بجهات الادارة بالتحقيق مع الموظفين و اعداد الدفاع فى القضايا مما يترتب عليه الازدواجية فى العمل 
3 ـ هذا التعدد لا مبرر له و يتعين دمح السلطات و الهيئات القضائية المتعددة بقانون واحد حتى تكون هناك عدالة واحدة و لا داعى للقضاء بعدم الاختصاص الولائى بين السلطات و الهيئات القضائية و بالنسبة للفصل فى دستورية القوانين يكون لمحكمة النقض بكامل هيئتها بالمجموعة المدنية او الجنائية او التجارية او ..على حسب نوع التشريع ................ و يتعين دمج هيئة قضايا الدولة و هيئة النيابة الادارية بالسلطة القضائية للاستفادة بهم فى انجاز القضايا و لانهاء الازواجية 
4 ـ هذا المشروع لن يترتب عليه زعزعة النظام القانونى بل المطلوب حاليا هو توحيد التبعة و القبلة قانونا حتى يتم التلاحم مرة اخرى فعلا و عملا 
مزايا التشريع الجديد عديدة 1 ـ عدم التنازع بين الهيئات و لن نحتاج الى مجلس للهيئات القضائية يرعى شئونها المشتركة ، ويتولى التنسيق بينها ، ويناط به ، كذلك ، التنسيق فى الأمور المشتركة الواردة فى أى قانون بما لا يمس اختصاصات المجالس العليا لهذه الهيئات . 2 ـ ان هذا التشريع يعد ضرورة قومية لتحقيق انجاز فى الفصل القضايا و توفير عمالة كثيرة لا مبرر لها و الاستفادة من كل الخبرات فى مكانها الصحيح و يؤدى الى توفير مبالغ كثيرة للميزانية العامة فلا شك ان كل القوانيين و كل ما يتعلفق بالقضاء و الهيئات القضائية يحتاج الى اعادة صياغة لتوفيق الاوضاع بما يقتضية الحس الوطنى و العقل القانونى و الفطرة القانونية تأبى هذا التعدد الغير خاضع للحصر.............!
3 ـ يترتب على هذا القانون توحيد النوادى الاجتماعية للهيئات القضائية و توحيد المجلس الاعلى الذى يحكم كل الشئون المتعلق بالقضاء فى مصر اعلم ان الوضع هو الوضع الطبيعى للامور لكنه يحتاج الى جراءة قى التنفيذ لصالح الوطن .... فذلك افضل من يقوم المشرع باصدار قوانيين متعددة يترتب عليها فى المحصلة النهائية الاضرار باقتصاد الوطن و التعداد و الازواجية فى الاعمال و الوظائف فخير لهذا الوطن الاستفادة من خبرات بلا ازواجية فى العمل و ان تعدد التشريعات يؤدى دائما الى التخبط و التنازع و لا يعقلا تعدد التبعيات و الهيئات القضائية بتعدد المنازعات و الاختصاصاتالفكرة المكتوب تقوم على دمج كل الهيئات و السلطات القضائية المصرية لتصبح سلطة او هيئة قضائية واحدة فلا يوجد مبرر لتعدد الهيئات و السلطات بتعدد الاختصاصات و المنازعات و ليست دمج احد لصالح احد و الفكرة طالبت بالغاء كل صور تعدد الهيئات القضائية و السلطة القضائية و اعتقد ان دا هو الوضع الصحيح بان لا تتعدد السلطات و الهيئات القضائية باختلاف المنازعات و الاختصاصات ..... فقد اصبحت حاليا لكل منازعة او فئة من الشعب سلطة او هيئة قضائية مستقلة عن الاخرى بلا مبرر تشريعى و يحمل ذلك فى طياته بعض التميز و لى اضافة بسطية ان هذا البحث ليس فى اطار الترجيح بين فكرة القضاء الموحد الامريكى او القضاء المزدوج الفرنسى هذا البحث خاص بالقضاء فى مصر لاننا لم ناخذ بالقضاء الموحد و لا بالمزدوج و ظاهر الامور ان مصر به قضاء مزدوج لكن المطروح بالبحث الماثل هو تعدد السلطات القضائية بمصر بشكل غير خاضع للحصر .......................... هذا من ناحية اولى و تعدد الهيئات القضائية بشكل يصعب حصره من ناحية ثانية .................. و المطروح بالبحث توحيد كل السلطات القضائية و الهيئات القضائية تحت مسمى قانونى واحد و ميزانية واحدة و قالب قانونى واحد ..................... حاليا يوجد كم ميزانية مستقلة للقضاء فى مصر ؟؟ ..............و سلطات قضائية اخرى لا تخضع للميزانية مستقلة ؟؟...............

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور

----------

